# World's Best Salsa (IMO)



## stan41 (Jan 3, 2008)

World's Best Salsa 
1 lg can whole tomatoes (28 ounces)
2 lg fresh jalapenos (do not remove seed)
5 sprigs fresh cilantro 
2 tsp. garlic salt 
2 cloves fresh garlic, 
Put all in blender and pulse until peppers and cilantro are chopped. Leave just slightly chunky. 
Stan


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds very good, thanks for your recipe.


----------



## Marko (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds good!  I like to use fresh tomatoes that are finely diced.  I then add a little salt to them, stir, and hang them in a strainer to bleed some of the water out of them.  This prevents a watery salsa.  Next I transfer that to a bowl and add minced garlic, minced red onion, olive oil, tons of cilantro, tons of parsley, tons of fresh lime juice, sugar and pepper.

Add minced jalapeno if you want it hot.

Mark
Livingston Cooks


----------



## stan41 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been using some home canned tomatoes that my wife & I put up last summer.  I prefer home canned tomatoes to store bought fresh ones.  Even on hamburgers.
Stan


----------



## Chipotle Tom (Mar 10, 2008)

Do you roast your jalapenos and garlic?  Just asking because this is fairly similar to my salsa recipe.  I always make sure to pop the jalapenos and garlic cloves under the broiler until the jalapeno skins are blackened.  It really enhances the flavor of the salsa.


----------



## flukx (Mar 10, 2008)

I agree, roasting the ingredients is the way to go to make the "Worlds Best Salsa" into the "Galaxys best salsa"


----------



## Constance (Mar 10, 2008)

stan41 said:


> I prefer home canned tomatoes to store bought fresh ones.  Even on hamburgers.
> Stan



I'm with you on that, Stan. I'll take a sweet canned tomato any day over a tasteless store bought one, the only exception being those sweet little grape tomatoes, which seem to stay flavorful all year. 
I haven't tried them on burgers, though. I'll have to give it a go!


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 10, 2008)

Add a little fresh ground black pepper and that would work for me!
Simple is better in salsa, I think.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2008)

I will have to say that I add 3 more things - fresh lime juice, a dash of red wine vinegar, and sliced spring onions (and I've never used garlic salt but I can see where that would be good).  I too roast my jalapeno.

I know it's been awhile since you posted this but I'm glad it was revived - summer is coming!!!  Canned tomatoes are a GREAT substitute in those off months and sometimes I prefer them anyway.  A bunch of kids were screaming for salsa one night and all I had was a can of tomato puree - it was really good!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Mar 10, 2008)

I gotta have some Poblano in there too w/ the onions.  Sometimes I use two or more types of onion.


----------



## smag (Mar 10, 2008)

The recipe looks good. I like my salsa with some lime added to it.


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 11, 2008)

Roasting is nice, but I like the fresh, sharp flavor of the garlic and jalepeño.  Though I definitely agree that fresh tomatoes are better-- vine ripened, of course.  I also add a little tequila to mine sometimes... gives it a great sharp zing.


----------



## wilson42 (May 5, 2008)

Marko said:


> Sounds good! I like to use fresh tomatoes that are finely diced. I then add a little salt to them, stir, and hang them in a strainer to bleed some of the water out of them. This prevents a watery salsa. Next I transfer that to a bowl and add minced garlic, minced red onion, olive oil, tons of cilantro, tons of parsley, tons of fresh lime juice, sugar and pepper.
> 
> Add minced jalapeno if you want it hot.
> 
> ...


----------

